# going off vacation HELP!



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi I have some serious question here. I am going off vacation overseas for like from Nov 6 - Nov 21...what should I do with my tanks???

Can they go on without feeding for that long? - adults tank and juv...
also how about water change?

I do not have anyone that can help me.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

do a water change right before you go and the fish will be fine.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Reiner said:


> do a water change right before you go and the fish will be fine.


Like a 70% water change?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

sounds good.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

cheers mate. I guess I dont bother to feed them...just have the automated lighting to turn on every now and then...1 hr a day?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I would just keep the lights on the regular interval that they are used too.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Lights are for people, the fish won't care. Why waste energy for something you can't see?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would rather have the automated feeding then the automated lighting :lol: .


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

For a trip that long I would not do automated feeding, as no water changes will be done and automated feeders are notorious for failure.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No lights, no feeding. Things should be fine. As mentioned before, automated things tend to fail.

There's absolutely no one that can swing in after the first week to atleast look to see if everything is ok?

If not then things should be fine really.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope. We just moved into this town like a year...still only know people from work ...maybe neighbor but they dont jack **** about fish and they are like work in the am go to sleep like early...dont feel like bothering them

I guess i will slightly increase feeding like 1-2 weeks prior me leaving...and then do a massive water change a week before i leave..and do another night before i leave.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't increase your feeding, I wouldn't change anything - why change a regime that you know has your fish healthy, right before you go away....

Keep feeding them as normal, when you go away leave them to it, I've gone away for two weeks solid and left the fish with one of those feeder blocks - they didn't even touch it apart from a nibble. I leave my lights on timers but that's due to them being planted.

If you start increasing your feeding now then your fish are going to be pooping like mad the first few days you're away, not only that but you could risk other health problems which you would then no longer be around to catch.

50% WC the day before you go - I leave it a full day before I go because I also want to make sure that the WC went well, rather than do it on the day and leave, only to have forgotten to plug a heater in, or to find that there was a contaminate etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Also in case you experience delays in returning I'd have a backup plan. I'd live written instructions somewhere in case you get stuck overseas and need someone to do something like feed the fish if you'll be gone longer than expected.

Otherwise I agree it should be fine. I'd also to give them longer lasting water quality clean the filter (not really necessary though).


----------

